# 44 gramms per old computer.....



## SapunovDmitry (Feb 16, 2009)

Guess what,
I have found an old computer with official gold content of 44 gramms. :lol: 
http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/ЕС_ПЭВМ
I think it is a full bs.
Has anyone true info of the gold content in those PC.
They are soviet and IBM PC compatible.


----------



## SapunovDmitry (Feb 16, 2009)

Maybe simmilar US stations from the same time?
Just to compare the possibility.


----------

